# How do you delete/remove home network workgroup???



## Massieko (Mar 19, 2009)

I recently tried setting up a home network.
Between my desktop, laptop and roommates desktop.
Both my pcs connected great and no problems but then a few days later when I tried adding his, it went funny and I changed my mind because I didn't know just how much access he'd have to my files, and to which but I'm assuming he could get anything my laptop could.

That was too much so I went into his computer, my network places, deleted the folders pertaining to my computers and re-ran the network wizard and left the defaults rather than my workgroup name and turned off sharing.
After that his computer went stupid and it seemed the only way to get it to work right was to get him back on my network. (Long story)

No that I've been playing with my network a lil more, I've found "Microsoft Windows Network" & "Entire Network" and in there I've found that even though I put both my laptop and Desktop on a different workgroup, the old workgroup is still there and showing a connection to his computer.

I have limited access to his computer so I don't know what he has access to and I'm a little worried. I have plenty private info he or anyone else doesn't need to read or see which I'm sure most computer users can relate to.
I've looked and looked but there doesn't seem to be any option to remove the unwanted workgroups. 
Anyone know how I can go about securing my info and easing my piece of mind?

Many thanks!!!!


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

You can use the Windows firewall configuration and disable file/print sharing. Just configure the following.


----------



## Massieko (Mar 19, 2009)

I've considered that as a last resort as I still want to have my network active between my laptop and desktop. I was hoping to just delete/disable the other workplaces to make sure his pc is off my network, start from scratch and know things'll be safe.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

You can't prevent him from simply changing the workgroup name on his own computer and connecting to yours unless you setup completely separate networks or disable file and print sharing.


----------



## Massieko (Mar 19, 2009)

I'm a little confused by that, sorry.

I've changed changed his workgroup and mine as well on both computers.
Are you saying that it's not enough? And the only way I can prevent his access is by disabling file sharing?
I can't take him off my router because it'll take away his internet.
This seems overly difficult for something that "Should be" so simple.

I can't believe there's no way to just cancel what's been done and start over from scratch

I don't mean to whine or complain but doesn't it seem a little ridiculous that I can't start over fresh or remove network settings?
The network wizards just adds a new workgroup over the old and then theres no way to get rid of the old ones? Seems very odd


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Even if you had never set the workgroup on his computer, he could have easily done it himself, and he can easily do it again even if you change the workgroup name.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Workgroup is only a convenience. If I'm on your LAN I do not need to know your workgroup name to access your files if they are shared and not firewall protected.

If I recall correctly you have XP. If you have XP Pro you can use Advanced File Sharing, and use folder and file permissions to allow read or read/write access to only those user accounts (yours, not his) you want.

If you have XP Home or Pro you could use a non-Windows firewall to allow access to only specific IP address(es) or MAC Address(es).


----------



## Massieko (Mar 19, 2009)

So basically I wouldn't even really need to run the network wizard, just open my firewall for it and whatever is shared is available, IF he can find it.

I'm on xp pro on both my desktop and laptop, he's running home.

Now when I access my laptop it requests the password but not viceversa, if I could get this computer to do the same, then that'd be all I need.

Any clue on how to get that?
And for specifying which user can access files over my network, remove "everyone" and add the new one. What name do I use? The user name on the other computer or the computers name? 
If it is the user name, will it make a difference if it is the same on both computers?

Thanks again for all the help!


----------



## Massieko (Mar 19, 2009)

Hmmm I checked out the sharing permissions and it wouldn't let me select a different location, only this computer came up in the list. I added my user name to the list but it only came up as 
Eric(This computers name\Eric) rather than the other comps name.
It would seem my other pc would be listed as a different location but isn't.
What to do, what to do :/


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

On the desktop: Control Panel - Folder options - View tab - scroll to the bottom and *un*check "Use Simple File Sharing."

If both your computers have the same user account/password then you will not have to provide a password for remote access. Remote access by any other user account would require the user to know your password.


----------



## Massieko (Mar 19, 2009)

That's really odd because I already have simple file sharing disabled.
I have the same user account name on both computers but different passwords.
But when I do connect remotely, the laptop has instant access without password prompt whereas my desktop requires one to connect to the laptop.
I'm only required to "Connect" once when the system is restarted but as soon as the password is given I don't have to again. I have it system mapped in "My Computer".

This is getting frustrating
I'm going to name the pc's Lap and Desk just to be easier, I'm sure you know which is which.
Right now where I sit is Desk can connect to Lap given a password once at each start up. It has access to everything in the shared folder including the shortcut to "My Documents"
With Lap I don't see a folder for Desk in the network places but in workplace computers, Lap and Desk are listed and from there I can get Desks shared folder. But in desks shared folder I can't open the shortcut to my second drive and the shortcut to "My documents" just brings me to Laps "My Documents".
The weirdest part of it is that in my network places it still shows my roommates shared folder on both Desk and Lap but it doesn't show in Workgrouped computers.

Basically I think I can get my network between my 2 pcs fine again, I'm just trying to keep my stuff safe...but you know that already.

So with this in mind, I think you were onto something about setting permissions, Is that still an option?


----------



## mattig89ch (Jan 1, 1970)

I can't see a problem with setting up permissions. Right click on the folder(s) you want to change who can do what and select properties. next browse over to the permissions tab and simply edit what you don't what him to see. Read allows the user to view the folder, but not anything else. write allows the user to edit the names, and interior files of the folder, as well as allows the user to see the folder. full, gives the user complete and total access to the documents and files in a shared folder.


----------



## Massieko (Mar 19, 2009)

But if you see earlier posts when I go into setting permissions it doesn't list any of the other computers on my network. I don't know how I can set permissions for pc's that aren't listed?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

On XP I've only used Simple File Sharing, so this is a guess based on a tiny amount of Vista experience.

Guess: The first time you tried to access the desktop from the laptop you were prompted for a password and were given the option to remember the password, and you chose that option. So now the laptop is automatically providing the password.


----------



## Massieko (Mar 19, 2009)

I don't believe thats the case, on the desktop I clicked remember password and it still asks for it everytime the computer is restarted.
Is any of this problem made a little simpler in xp or 7?
It's hard to believe something that sounds so simple is so difficult


----------



## mattig89ch (Jan 1, 1970)

Belive it or not, you don't set restrictions on computers, only users.


----------



## Massieko (Mar 19, 2009)

That's interesting but it would seem when I'm in the permissions settings it asks for a user name and location. Location appears to be the computers name.
That being said, again I only have my desktop listed in the locations.
Where do I go from there?


----------



## Massieko (Mar 19, 2009)

no more ideas on this one?


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Set the permissions for your user account. Make sure that generic groups like "Everyone" or "Administrators" aren't included.


----------

